# How to get vinyl tiles to reach the wall?



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 1, 2016)

I cut the tiles with a vinyl cutter. They still don't get exactly to the wall.

Is there a trick to this?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 1, 2016)

Lay the tile to be cut on top of the full tile next to the space to be filled.
Lay another tile up against the wall so it over laps the tile to be cut. 
Mark the over lap on the tile to be cut.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 1, 2016)

A quarter-inch gap is often recommended.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 2, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Lay the tile to be cut on top of the full tile next to the space to be filled.
> Lay another tile up against the wall so it over laps the tile to be cut.
> Mark the over lap on the tile to be cut.



I can't picture that. The tile to be cut is laid exactly on top of the one next to it?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 2, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> A quarter-inch gap is often recommended.



Why is that?


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 2, 2016)

You cover the gap with 1/4 round or shoe moulding.  If the tile is glued down you don't need a gap, if it is a free floating interlocking laminate tile you need room for the floor to expand and contract.

The theory is the same for vinyl and ceramic.  Skip ahead to about a minute and you'll see what Neal was talking about.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwxttTAzvc4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

More like this is what I had in mind.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD4_FibKqgw[/ame]


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 2, 2016)

I've done it that way too, didn't come up with that on my search.  Works with laminate flooring too.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> I've done it that way too, didn't come up with that on my search.  Works with laminate flooring too.



My brother and I thought we invented that back in the fifties installing 9x9s in moms kitchen.:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2016)

nealtw said:


> My brother and I thought we invented that back in the eighteen fifties installing 9x9s in moms kitchen.:rofl:



Fixed it for ya, you had a typo...


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Fixed it for ya, you had a typo...



You do know I do that to keep you busy.:trophy:


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> You cover the gap with 1/4 round or shoe moulding.  If the tile is glued down you don't need a gap, if it is a free floating interlocking laminate tile you need room for the floor to expand and contract.
> 
> The theory is the same for vinyl and ceramic.  Skip ahead to about a minute and you'll see what Neal was talking about.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwxttTAzvc4



Actually you do need a gap on glue down. Walls can expand and contract 1/4", even if the floor does not move.


----------

